# How to Limit broadband speed on a Network ?



## s18000rpm (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm using Dataone ul1350 plan & using UTStarcom  WA3002G4 modem.

Desktop is connected thru LAN cable, laptop connects thru WiFi.

What i want to do is cap  the speed for wi-fi systems, i want to allocate more speed for desktop.

Desktop should get 40/45KBps & laptop 20KBps.

Both desktop & laptop use Vista.

is there any way to do this, preferably a easy, reversible one

something like this www.netlimiter.com but for PC's on network.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 8, 2008)

Have you tried the modem settings page? it might have something.


----------



## arunks (Oct 8, 2008)

i m also in a need of this thing..

But i want to limit speed on the desktop so as easily use on laptop..

I m using airtel connection with wifi router.. 

plz reply soon with the solutions


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 8, 2008)

Tell me if that helped 

*forums.techguy.org/networking/614162-help-limit-speed-wireless-internet.html

*episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/469092836/m/9060910491/inc/-1


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 9, 2008)

nope, this modem doesnt have those features.

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/wl1.JPG *s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/wl2.JPG


----------



## Huzefa (Oct 9, 2008)

Thats a nice idea to limit bb speeds for wifi n desktop, s18000rpm... I read this just now and realized its an option I need too...

@Rohan,
Dosent help, these two sites...
*episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/469092836/m/9060910491/inc/-1
*forums.techguy.org/networking/614162-help-limit-speed-wireless-internet.html

after going thru all my options of my WiFI Router,
Cisco Linksys wireless-g 2.4 GHz 54 Mbps (WRT54G),  I'm stumped... its high on technical jargon and low on help or ease of use...

Anyone has got any other solutions...
I'm sure there must be a small simple program to do this on the billions of files on the net...
thnkx


----------

